# Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test



## Trollwut (10. Februar 2015)

Vor einiger Zeit gabs hier im AB ja die Möglichkeit Ruten aus der "MK-Peitschen"-Serie zu Testzwecken zu erhalten.
Ich war damals leider nicht unter den Glücklichen, aus Rutenbedarfsgründen ist jetzt aber doch eine der Peitschen in meinen Besitz gekommen. Diesbezüglich hab ich mich zu einem Testbericht hinreißen lassen.

Mehr Bilder, eine schönere Einfassung und andere Berichte von Bieberpelz und mir gibts auf Angeln mit Stil


Wer Matze Koch kennt, weiß, dass seine Angelmethoden unkonventionell sind. Und genauso unkonventionell wird von ihm auch Angelgerät verwendet. Vorallem Ruten haben es bei ihm nicht leicht, zweckentfremdet wird bei jeder Gelegenheit. Ob dieses Konzept auch hinter der Matze Koch Hecht Peitsche von Balzer steht, galt es herauszufinden.








MK Adventure: Dieser Name verspricht Abenteuer. Und abenteuerlich war auf jeden Fall die Position der Ringe. Ausnahmslos die Ringe aller Ruten meines Händlers waren schief angebracht. Dies ist allerdings der größte Kritikpunkt.







Ob dies an einer fehlerhaften Serie lag oder ein Problem der Rute allgemein ist, kann ich an dieser Stelle nicht beurteilen. Da mich der Rest der Rute aber überzeugt hatte, habe ich trotzdem zugeschlagen. Auf mein Austausch-Spitzenteil warte ich noch.

Als jemand, der gerne öfter unbefischte Stellen aufsucht, die stark bewachsen sind, bevorzuge ich eigentlich kurze Ruten mit maximal 2,10m Länge. Dass sich damit in der starken Hauptströmung des Mains allerdings kein Blumentopf gewinnen lässt sollte jedem klar sein. Als Vergleichsruten werden von mir eine Abu Garcia Vendetta mit einem Wurfgewicht -30g und eine Abu Garcia Veritas -40g gefischt, beide jedoch wesentlich kürzer als die Hecht Peitsche.

Obgleich ich persönlich lieber eine Rute mit weniger Wurfgewicht fische, und so die Zander Peitsche für mich attraktiver gewesen wäre, musste es die Hecht Peitsche als schwerere Version werden. Dies wurde mir von meinem Wunsch, das ganze Jahr über eine Main-taugliche Rute zu haben, vorgegeben. Des Weiteren muss man bei uns mittlerweile immer mit einem Waller rechnen.

Hauptsächlich sollte die Rute zum Jiggen auf Zander dienlich sein, allerdings mit dem Hintergedanken diese im Sommer das ein oder andere Mal beim Karpfenansitz an unserem See als "Spontanhechtfänger" zu missbrauchen. Außerdem bin ich ein großer Freund der Rapfen. Und wer schon einmal einen Größeren dieser Burschen durch die harte Strömung kurbeln musste, weiß, was da für Gerät nötig ist.

Ausgewählt wurde dann schlussendlich die Hecht Peitsche aufgrund ihres passenden Wurfgewichts, der Länge und der für mein Empfinden sehr harten Aktion, die auch auf Entfernung jeden Anhieb sicher setzt.

Mit einer Spro Hypalite 1140, also einer Rolle von rund von 325g Gewicht ist die Rute gut ausbalanciert. Der Gleichgewichtspunkt liegt hier exakt unter dem "Balzer-Logo".
Dies kommt besonders Anglern entgegen, die die Rute beim Jiggen am Vordergriff fassen und einen Finger auf den Blank oder in die Schnur legen.
Mit gewogenen 178g wiegt die Rute noch über 30g weniger als vom Hersteller angegeben (210g).


Bedingt durch mein Studium ist es mir fast nur ausschließlich, außer in den Semesterferien, möglich nachts zu fischen. Folglich ist eine extrem gute Rückmeldung der Rute nötig, denn das Zusammenfallen der Schnur beim Auftreffen des Köders auf den Gewässergrund ist selbst bei auffälliger Färbung derselben bei Dunkelheit häufig nicht zweifelsfrei zu erkennen.
Dieses Kriterium wurde voll erfüllt, auch leichte Köder geben eine deutliche Entspannung der Rute bis ins Handteil wieder.

Gleich am ersten Testtag wurde die Untergrenze des Wurfgewichts sowohl am See als auch am Main zu meiner Zufriedenheit getestet. Bei Ködern von 10cm Länge am 10g Kopf als Untergrenze ist das Auftreffen des Köders am Grund (im See) noch zu spüren. In der Strömung des Mains stellt hier die Rückmeldung kein Problem dar.
Ideal arbeitet die Rute allerdings mit Jigköpfen von 21-28g an 12,5cm Gummis.
Die von mir geworfene Obergrenze lag bei 21cm großen Kopytos mit 28g Kopf. Hier ist aber schon Feingefühl beim Wurf gefragt.
Auch meinen "Nachthechtwobbler" mit 13cm und 44g führt die Rute sehr gut.


Ich umgreife meine Ruten gerne so, dass der Rollenfuß zwischen Zeige- und Mittelfinger liegt. Bei sehr vielen Ruten auf dem Markt muss man allerdings anders greifen, um einen Finger an den Blank zu bekommen, was bei der MK Hecht Peitsche souverän gelöst wurde. Hier liegt der Blank direkt oberhalb des Rollenfußes frei, wodurch man immer den Daumen am Blank hat (Ob man will, oder nicht).
Großes Lob hierfür!






Was mir bei meinen zumeist nächtlichen Touren bei Minusgraden auffiel: Ich bekam keine kalten Hände. Musste ich bei anderen Ruten immer mit Handschuhen hantieren, blieb bei der Peitsche meine "Rutenhand" erstaunlicherweise warm genug um auf Handschuhe verzichten zu können. Auf meine Nachfrage bei Matze Koch via Facebook wurde mir bestätigt, dass dies beabsichtigt ist, die Funktionsweise allerdings ein Geheimnis bleibt. Ich nehme an, dass hier Handwärme über einen speziellen Griffaufbau gespeichert wird.
Auch hier ein sehr großes Lob! Denn Spinnfischen mit Handschuhen ist irgendwie nicht so das Wahre


Die Langen Ringstege sorgen dafür, dass auch bei Regen die Schnur nicht am Blank klebt, der spezielle Winkel derselben soll laut Produktbeschreibung dafür sorgen, dass auch verunglückte Würfe die Rute nicht beschädigen. Derartiges ist mir noch nie passiert, insofern bleibt (hoffentlich nicht) abzuwarten, ob das auch funktioniert. Ich bin ja nicht Bill Dance.
Wo wir schon einmal bei den Ringen sind: Der Spitzenring hätte ein wenig größer ausfallen dürfen. Bei der aktuellen Größe neigt dieser dazu ab ca -5° zu vereisen.


Auch hätte ich mir eine schönere Abschlusskappe des Griffs gewünscht - aber über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten.

Überrascht war ich von der deutlich erhöhtem Wurfweite und der Möglichkeit auch festsitzende Hänger zu lösen, dies liegt aber wohl vornehmlich daran, dass ich eben deutlich kürzere Spinnruten gewohnt bin.

Unter Volllast biegt sich die Rute zu bis zur Steckverbindung, danach nur noch minimal.
Diverse unfreiwillige Tests mit unsichtbar treibenden Bäumen und Ästen brachten mir zumindest die Erkenntnis, dass jeder mittelprächtige Waller mit der Peitsche keinerlei Problem darstellen sollte.

Im Drill gibt die Rute jede Bewegung des Fisches genau und ungepuffert wieder, was zwar beim Zander- und Hechtfischen wünschenswert, beim Barschbeifang allerdings zum suboptimal ist. So verlor ich den einzigen Fisch der Testphase aufgrund meines nicht dem Gerät angepassten Drillverhaltens. Ist mit Barschen als Beifang zu rechnen empfiehlt es sich bei Verwendung der Hecht Peitsche vorsichtig zu drillen.
Sonst kann es passieren, dass der Fisch sich bei seinem typischen Schütteln mittels der knüppelharten Aktion der Rute vom Haken befreit.

Abgesehen von kleineren Mängeln kann ich  allerdings durchaus empfehlen die MK Hecht Peitsche von Balzer mal in die Hand zu nehmen. Beim Händler jedoch unbedingt darauf achten, ob alle Ringe gerade sitzen! Wer einen harten Raubfischknüppel fürs Jiggen sucht, der sich allerdings auch gut zweckentfremden lässt, wird hier fündig.

Fazit:

Matze Koch: "Flexibel bleiben!" - Motto erfüllt!


----------



## Fr33 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

Danke für deinen Test und deine Einschätzung. Das mit den Ringen ist halt so ne Geschichte, die ich an einer 120€ Rute absolut nicht akzeptieren kann....


Bei 1-2 schiefen Ringen kann man ggf, noch einen Transportschaden hinnehmen. Aber bei allen Ringen ist die Fertigung hier hinnehmbar und die Endkontrolle hats einfach durch gewunken...


----------



## Trollwut (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Danke für deinen Test und deine Einschätzung. Das mit den Ringen ist halt so ne Geschichte, die ich an einer 120€ Rute absolut nicht akzeptieren kann....
> 
> 
> Bei 1-2 schiefen Ringen kann man ggf, noch einen Transportschaden hinnehmen. Aber bei allen Ringen ist die Fertigung hier hinnehmbar und die Endkontrolle hats einfach durch gewunken...



Danke für dein Feedback, so meinte ich das auch. Kommt wohl nicht so rüber.
Jede der Ruten meines Händlers hatte einen oder zwei Ringe, die nicht komplett gerade waren. Die anderen Ringe saßen richtig. 
Ein Transportschaden kann ausgeschlossen werden, da der Lack nicht gesprungen war und die Ringe auch nicht zurückzubiegen waren - sie wurden eben schief an die Rute gewickelt.
Deswegen stelle ich ja die Mutmaßung an, dass die bei meinem Händler eventuell eine Montagsproduktion war. Die Testberichte die hier vom AB kamen, waren in der Richtung ja auch einwandfrei.


----------



## CCC-Jürgen (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

Danke für Deinen Bericht...#6

Bleibt nachzuhaken, ob das generell bei der Rute Standard ist, das die Ringe teilweise schief sitzen, oder ob es nur aus der einen Serie ist.

Für mich auch ein Ausschlusskriterium bei einer Rute jenseits der 100,-- €.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

Toller Erfahrungsbericht.
Danke dafür!


----------



## RxmxnWxrzbxrg (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

welche leine fischstn auf der hyper hyper?


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

Cooler Bericht, sehr ausführlich!

Für mich wär das Ding allerdings nix - ich hasse Rollenhalter mit "Handloch" bzw. Aussparung. Da kann die restliche Rute so gut sein, wie sie will. 

Trifft z. B. in meinem Fall auch auf die ansonsten ultrageile Sportex Absolut zu. Ein echtes Höllenteil, aber mal gar nix für mein Flossenempfinden am Rollenhalter. Da krieg ich Hand-Marburg.

Für mich ist nur ein Gewinde direkt in der Hand noch unbequemer.

Ich frag mich echt, wozu dieser unbequeme Aussparungskram allgemein überhaupt gut sein soll - wenn die Rute anständig "telefoniert", braucht man den Kram ganz genau null. Und auch keinen Finger auf dem Blank oder in der Schnur.

Insofern find ichs völlig sinnlos, Ruten mit ohnehin schon geiler Rückmeldung mit dem Zeug auszustatten. Da rappelts bei ausreichend hartem (!!!!!!!!!!) Grund ohnehin bis in den Griff rein.

Wahrscheinlich ne optische Ode an all die Tock-Überbewerter, die auf Sumpfgrund jiggen und sich nach 47 Jahren immer noch fragen, warum der sehnlich erhoffte Kontaktschepper ausbleibt.


----------



## Fr33 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

@ Pirsch

 Warum man sowas baut? Weil es noch als Modern gilt. Und der andere Grund... es ist billiger. Anstelle dass man nen langen Duplon oder gar Korkgriff verbaut und diesen an einen klassischen aber schicken VSS oder IPS Rollenhalter anpasst, wird sowas verbaut.


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

Bestätigt meine Vermutung. Hat keinerlei praktischen Nutzen (außer monetär für den Hersteller) - im Gegenteil, geht einem nur fett auf den Sack - und ist ne reine Designspielerei.

Wie gesagt - wer an mich ne Rute verkaufen will, soll den unbequemen Mist gefälligst weglassen. Sonst ist die bei mir von vorn herein durchgefallen. Nix Lästigeres, als über Stunden ein haptisches Stressgefühl in der Hand zu haben. Bahhhhh.

Es heißt "greifen" und nicht Kunststofflöcher zwangsweise mit Humanfleisch füllen. Das ist echt was für Leute, die mit den Augen fühlen und/oder an psychopathologischer Modernitätsneurose leiden. Oder etwas an solche verkaufen wollen.

Ne Rute, die son Graben zwecks Rückmeldung/Überhauptwasfühl unbedingt braucht, ist sowieso unbrauchbar taub.

Andersrum ist ein gutes Direkttelefon gut genug, um den Kram nicht zu brauchen. Oder andernfalls zumindest in meinem Falle unbrauchbar ist, da kein Bock auf Oberextremitäteninnententakelzucht.

Es setzt sich ja auch niemand freiwillig stundenlang auf ein hartes Sofa in Tobleroneform, nur weils "modern" aussieht - sowas taugt zum effektiven Erpressen von Geständnissen, aber nicht zum Abchillen.

Derlei Dinge sind für mich daher einfach nur Designverbrechen a.k.a. rein optischer Rundummumpitz.


----------



## Tobi92 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

Dem einen gefällts, dem anderen nicht, einem wieder anderem isses scheixx egal. 

Aber preist euer persönliches Empfinden doch nicht schon wieder als das einzig Richtige an und verteufelt alle anderen als "Leute, die mit den Augen fühlen".


Toller Bericht!!!


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

Es geht immer um den Subtext.


----------



## fordprefect (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

Ich besitze die Barschpeitsche und habe auch Probleme mit den Ringen gehabt. Die erste Rute ging daher auch zurück. Bei der zweiten war alles ok.


----------



## Trollwut (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Es setzt sich ja auch niemand freiwillig stundenlang auf ein hartes Sofa in Tobleroneform, nur weils "modern" aussieht - sowas taugt zum effektiven Erpressen von Geständnissen, aber nicht zum Abchillen.
> 
> Derlei Dinge sind für mich daher einfach nur Designverbrechen a.k.a. rein optischer Rundummumpitz.



Für mich ist es aber bequem - da mein Wurstfingerdaumen genau drin liegt. Ob ich Bisse besser Spur - keine Ahnung, hatte ich zu wenige um das beurteilen zu können. Auf jeden Fall isses für mich angenehm. 
Subjektive Wahrnehmung halt, muss man für sich selbst entscheiden.

@fordprefect:
Interessant zu wissen. Was genau warn die Probleme bei dir?


----------



## Angler9999 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

Die Hände sind sauber, am Rollenknob ... ist das Lem oder was ist das... ich mag das gar nicht aussprechen...




Guter Bericht


----------



## fordprefect (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

Ein Ring in der Spitze war wackelig und die SiC Einlage im Leitring war schief eingesetzt .  Bei der alten und auch leicht bei der neuen hatte ich ebenfalls das Gefühl ,dass die leicht schief sind.
Aber fischen mit der neuen geht gut und macht Spaß . Meine Vermutung ist, die haben auf den zu erwartenden Hype gesetzt und in der Produktion auf hohe Stückzahlen gesetzt.


----------



## Trollwut (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Die Hände sind sauber, am Rollenknob ... ist das Lem oder was ist das... ich mag das gar nicht aussprechen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 229509
> 
> ...




Was meinst du, wie gut sich das anfühlt, wenn man ... :vik:
Nein, im ernst, an dem Tag war so gut wie alles am Ufer Mördermatschig, weil das Hochwasser zurück ist. Um die Fotos zu machen hab ich die Rute abgelegt und dann nicht ganz auf eine saubere Erscheinung wert gelegt #h


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Nein, im ernst, an dem Tag war so gut wie alles am Ufer Mördermatschig, weil das Hochwasser zurück ist. Um die Fotos zu machen hab ich die Rute abgelegt und dann nicht ganz auf eine saubere Erscheinung wert gelegt #h


Es ist ja auch eine Angeln und keine Porzellanvase 
Schöner Bericht, hat mir gefallen.


Ich vermute das diese Loch beim Rollenhalter mich auch eher stören würde. Ich kann mir das beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, werde mir das aber bei Zeiten mal irgendwo anschauen.


----------



## Promachos (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

Fundierter Bericht mit vielen hilfreichen Informationen - auch wenn mir die Rute überhaupt nicht zusagt. Danke für die Mühe!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## vermesser (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

Diese komischen Rollenhalter sind ja mittlerweile leider sehr verbreitet  .

Ich hatte hier im Board mal zum Testen eine Quantum Crypton Shotgun Vol. II bekommen. An sich eine geile Rute, aber auch ein Griff zum Fingerkrampfen  , was eine an sich sehr gute Rute entwertet.

Ich seh das sehr ähnlich wie PirschHirsch. Die Form hat der Funktion zu folgen und nicht der Optik.

Der Bericht ist absolut Top!!


----------



## Andal (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

Mir will irgendwie nicht in den Kopf, was das für ein Gerätehändler ist!?

Wenn mir einer Ruten liefert, bei denen keine gerade angewickelten Ringe dran sind, dann geht der ganze Posten aber sowas von augenblicklich zurück an den Absender und der Vertreter darf bei mir Scheitel knien.

Oder hat sich der Mann etwas beschwert, einen satten Nachlass bekommen und freut sich jetzt über die neue, verbesserte, Handelsspanne ein Loch in den Bauch?

Ist da was faul im Staate Dänemark!?


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

Ich hab einen Händler auch auf 2 Fehlerhafte Ruten hingewiesen. Die stehen immer noch im Regal. Zumindest ich kaufe dort keien Rute.


----------



## Deep Down (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

Toller Produkttest! 

@all
Der Händler läßt die stehen, weil er es bei Lieferung offenbar versäumt hat auf Mängelfreiheit zu kontrollieren. Nun kann er nicht mehr reklamieren.


----------



## Trollwut (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*



RomanWürzburg schrieb:


> welche leine fischstn auf der hyper hyper?



Is eine WFT Silent eight. 
Kann man empfehlen.


@Händler:
Ist mein "Stammhändler". Ich krieg ne vernünftig Beratung und (fast) Internetpreise. Als Beispiel:
4000er Hypalite+Hecht Peitsche+Schnur+Köder und diverse Kleinteile: 230€

Der Kerl hat aber leider keine Ahnung vom Geschäftsdingen und ist zu verplant. Die sind zu zweit auf über 650qm. Wird über kurz oder lang mMn insolvent gehen.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

Ich bin da vielleicht ein bisschen eigen, aber mich würde schon der taper intressiern....

|peinlich#q


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

Na, den unfreundlichen Tonfall immer noch nicht geändert?


----------



## feko (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Danke für deinen Test und deine Einschätzung. Das mit den Ringen ist halt so ne Geschichte, die ich an einer 120€ Rute absolut nicht akzeptieren kann....
> 
> 
> Bei 1-2 schiefen Ringen kann man ggf, noch einen Transportschaden hinnehmen. Aber bei allen Ringen ist die Fertigung hier hinnehmbar und die Endkontrolle hats einfach durch gewunken...




Wir reden von Balzer.


----------



## Fr33 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

Ob Balzer oder nicht..... schiefe Ringe an einer  120€ Rute ist ein No-Go!


----------



## Elbe 1 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Toller Produkttest!
> 
> @all
> Der Händler läßt die stehen, weil er es bei Lieferung offenbar versäumt hat auf Mängelfreiheit zu kontrollieren. Nun kann er nicht mehr reklamieren.




Wenn du schlechte Ware bekommen hast kannst du die immer reklamieren und umtauschen lassen...wahrscheinlich hat er einen ordentlichen Preisnachlass bekommen und verkauft die Ruten trotzdem.
Es gibt auch Angler die sich nicht so daran stören und wenn sie die Rute billiger kriegen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Es setzt sich ja auch niemand freiwillig stundenlang auf ein hartes Sofa in Tobleroneform, nur weils "modern" aussieht - sowas taugt zum effektiven Erpressen von Geständnissen, aber nicht zum Abchillen.


Sowas sagst Du so einfach daher :q  - gekauft und sich extra teuer verbaut haben z.B. viele die ALPS-Alurollenhalter, in just solch Toblerone-Form ! :m

finde ich gut, der heißt ab jetze so ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

Orginal:
http://www.worldofsweets.de/out/pictures/generated/product/1/290_290_99/Toblerone-100g.jpg

Angler-Anfasser-Fake:
http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgerae....Sonstige-Alps-Alps-Triangular-B-TRI-RAH12M-/

http://www.rutenbau.eu/shop/images/TRS B.JPG


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ob Balzer oder nicht..... schiefe Ringe an einer  120€ Rute ist ein No-Go!



Wie bitte? |bigeyes

Du kaufst doch keine top Rute - sondern einen top Namen !!!

Der Eine entwickelt kopflastige Zanderjiggen, der Andere Schiefring-Ruten.

Bischen mehr Marktverständnis bitte 

R.S.:q

P.S: und schön kaufen, sind Sachen von echten Experten !


----------



## CCC-Jürgen (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*



> Wie bitte?
> 
> Du kaufst doch keine top Rute - sondern einen top Namen !!!
> 
> ...



...hast was vergessen....Ironie aus....:q:q:q




> Zitat von Fr33 Beitrag anzeigen
> Ob Balzer oder nicht..... schiefe Ringe an einer 120€ Rute ist ein No-Go!



#6#6#6#6

@Trollwut: Haste das reklamiert???


----------



## Trollwut (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Ich bin da vielleicht ein bisschen eigen, aber mich würde schon der taper intressiern....
> 
> |peinlich#q



Wenn du mir sagst, was das sein soll, kann ich dir vllt. mehr sagen.

@CCC-Jürgen:
Selbstverständlich, deswegen steht im Test auch "Auf mein Spitzenteil warte ich noch". Müsste demnächst kommen, hetzt aber nicht, ist ja aktuell Schonzeit (bei mir)


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Wenn du mir sagst, was das sein soll, kann ich dir vllt. mehr sagen.



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4071870;


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Ich bin da vielleicht ein bisschen eigen, aber mich würde schon der taper intressiern....
> 
> |peinlich#q





Trollwut schrieb:


> Wenn du mir sagst, was das sein soll, kann ich dir vllt. mehr sagen.




Darüber hat er mal was bei Barschalarm gelesen und haut jetzt bei allen  passenden und unpassenden Gelegenheiten damit auf den Putz.

Was er meint, ist die Aktion der Rute, also die Biegekurve des Blanks.

Hätte er genau gelesen, könnte er das aus folgendem Zitat ableiten:

(Ich würde das ja als Medium-Taper bzw. semiparabolisch bezeichnen)





Trollwut schrieb:


> Unter Volllast biegt sich die Rute zu bis zur Steckverbindung, danach nur noch minimal.



#h#h


----------



## Trollwut (12. Februar 2015)

Warum immer die Verkomplizierung?

Mir scheint übrigens, dass der Sepp im AB hauptsähclich zum provozieren is.



Bei nem Hänger und Vollspannung sieht das so aus: (Da wirst du im Drill nie hinkommen, vorher greift die Bremse)
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/12/f9d62f71d0f5a6573d69dc72f74f1070.jpg



Edit: 2000er Beitrag #g|stolz:|laola::#2:#4


----------



## faceman (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

Ich hab die Rute in 2,55m und bin damit so was von zufrieden. Kann den Stock nur empfehlen...


----------



## Andal (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Warum immer die Verkomplizierung?



Wenn du auf englisch performst, dann bist halt der Big Mac, da Babo, understandst you me!? #h


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*



> Angler-Anfasser-Fake:


Auch so ne absolute Unergo-Ultrapest - da fault einem ja schon rein vom Anblick her die Innenhand ab.

Da gebe ich Dir recht - DAS ist NOCH unbequemer als der Grabenquatsch oder Skeletor-Prinzipkram jeglicher Art. Im Mittelalter wurde sowas als Judaswiege vermarktet 

Hab ich genau einmal begrabbelt und ebenfalls sofort persönlich als fürchterbar aussortiert. Auch da hat sich der unkomfortable Anblick gefühlsmäßig sofort bestätigt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

Wenn hier wieder das Gezicke losgeht:
Punkte.
Sperren.
Gilt für ALLE.
Danke.



PS:
Zum einordnen mancher Postings:
Einfach mehr Beiträge der User anschauen - wer selber auch was konstruktives bringt oder wer nur andere angeht, das sieht man dann schnell selber...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

Das Taper kennzeichnet zunächst mal nur den Blankkonus, also wie schnell sich ein Blank nach vorne verjüngt. So würde eine Rute mit einer Spitze von 2,6mm und einem Butt von, sagen wir, 10mm, wohl als slow taper durchgehen. während man bei 2,2mm zu 16mm dann von einem Fast taper spricht (das sind jetzt nur Zahlen zum veranschaulichen). 

Mit der Aktion hat das erstmal nix zu tun, gleichwohl eine Rute mit einem fast taper eher eine Spitzenaktion aufweist als eine Parabolik.


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

Mir ist das alles vollkommen latte. Ich treffe eine Vorauswahl anhand von Länge, WG, verbautem Rollenhalter. Gewicht ist für mich erstmal sekundär, solange das nicht heftig hoch ist. Paar Gramm hü oder hott, so what. 

Zudem mache ich noch eine intensive Netzrecherche - wenn ich da keine ständigen Schadens- und/oder Verarbeitungsproblemberichte von Userseite finde (auf Testberichte in Heftchen gebe ich genau null), kommts in die Endauswahl. Robustheit und Verlässlichkeit sind mir extrem wichtig. 

Dazu einfach den betreffenden Gerätenamen plus "Probleme", "Schaden", "gebrochen", "Verarbeitung" etc. in Google eingeben, dann findet man schon was in diversen Foren dazu. Wenn dann kaum oder quasi nix kommt --> wunderbar. 

Im Idealfall weiß man auch noch, dass davon bereits einige Stück im Umlauf sein müssen und eventuelle Anfangs-Bugs inzwischen ausgemerzt sind. Geht natürlich bei kompletten Neuerscheinungen eher weniger, da muss man dann halt etwas warten. Ne Runde Geduld zahlt sich in so einem Fall daher definitiv aus.

Dann nehm ich das betreffende Objekt bzw. die Vergleichsobjekte mit angeschraubter Rolle plus durchgezogener Schnur zwecks Aktionstest, Balance etc. in die Hand und entscheide dann rein gefühlsmäßig. Wie man das dann nennt oder einkategorisiert, ist mir vollkommen egal.

Wenn sichs für mich gut und meinen Erwartungen entsprechend anfühlt, kommts mit - wenn nicht, dann halt nicht. Bislang lag ich mit dieser Methode immer zu 100 % richtig und habe mich nicht "verkauft". Ganz ohne großartiges Taper-Fachwissen.

Bedarf an Ausgleichsgewichten etc. habe ich auch nicht, da meine Ruten mit den von mir verwendeten Rollen jeweils keine ausgeprägte Kopflast haben. Sonst wären die ebenfalls gar nicht erst mitgekommen. 

Entweder son Ding ist von vorn herein sinnvoll konstruiert bzw. ausbalanciert - oder eben nicht. Kein Bock auf Gebastel bei nem eventuell auch noch recht teuren Neukauf, das muss einfach von meinen persönlichen Grundparametern her auf ex ohne Gedönse passen. Plug and Play, alles andere halte ich für unnötigen Stress. Man merkt sofort, ob etwas sehr gut oder gar nicht geht.

Wirkt auch endlosen Entscheidungsneurosen effektiv entgegen - wenn sich etwas im Vergleich quasi sofort optimal anfühlt im Gegensatz zu nem Mitkandidaten, gibts da nix mehr zeitintensiv zu überlegen. Das Ding spricht dann quasi automatisch zu einem - und gut is. Strich drunter, auf zum Einsatz ohne Eventuell-Nochoptimaler-Suchneurose im Genick.

Im Endeffekt zählt doch unterm Strich nur, dass man eine für sich optimal passende Rute findet. Die für jemand anderen natürlich keinesfalls optimal sein muss. Allerdings sollte man dazu halt ganz genau von vorn herein wissen, was man will/mag und was nicht. 

Dann kann man quasi kaum danebenliegen, wenn man gnadenlos ehrlich zu sich selbst ist und sich nicht von Marketing-Blahhh, Seltsamtrends oder ähnlichen Oberflächlichkeiten beeindrucken lässt. Entscheidend ist das individuelle Feeling in der eigenen Hand, sonst gar nix.

Nur meine Superbillo-Glasfaser-Telefloatstippe zum Köfizocken hab ich ohne Begrabbeln einfach so blind bestellt. Das gehört bei so nem bewusst ausgesuchten Ultra-Trash-Teil für reine Niedriglastzwecke dann auch schon fast mit dazu :q

Da gings mir nur darum: Wie billig und trashig kann etwas sein, ohne schon beim reinen Angucken auseinanderzufallen :q

Und es fängt Köfis perfekt, mehr muss es nicht können. Rock'n'Roll-Stippen reicht mir.


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Mir ist das alles vollkommen latte.



Oh, da steht der User mit dem weisesten Satz für 2015 aber schnell fest! Zur Erinnering, letztes Jahr war es der User magi, der es schaffte das Wort "Pornohexe" im "Highend Spinnrollen Thread" einzubauen.


----------



## Rednec (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*



> Bedarf an Ausgleichsgewichten etc. habe ich auch nicht, da meine Ruten mit den von mir verwendeten Rollen jeweils keine ausgeprägte Kopflast haben. Sonst wären die ebenfalls gar nicht erst mitgekommen



So ein Blödsinn habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen. 
Das Rollengewicht hat oder kann keinen wesentlichen Einfluss auf die Kopflastigkeit einer Rute nehmen !
Es sei denn, du umfasst die Rute ( ---->automatischer Balancepunkt) so weit vorm Foregrip , dass das Rollengewicht selbst als Ausgleichsgewicht fungiert.


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

Vielen Dank für Deinen überaus höflichen und freundlichen Einwand.

Es ist mir durchaus bereits seit geraumer Zeit bekannt, dass das Rollengewicht keinen Einfluss auf den Schwerpunkt hat (Ausbalancieren über Rolle is nich), sondern nur die jeweilige Position desselben.

Wohl aber verstärkt sich ein evtl. vorhandenes ekliges Kopflastgefühl durch das Rollengewicht noch weiter. Dann ziehts nicht nur widerlich nach vorne, sondern gefühlt auch noch stärker nach unten.

Insofern gilt es individuell herauszufinden, ob eine eventuell ohne Rolle bereits vorhandene, aber individuell noch als tolerierbar empfundene Kopflast unter Einfluss des Rollengewichtes im Gesamtergebnis ermüdend stark bzw. nicht mehr tolerierbar wird.

Bis zu einem gewissen Grad empfinde ich eine gewisse Kopflast noch als erträglich. Die Frage ist nur, wie hoch dieser Grad in Kombination mit dem jeweiligen Rollengewicht dann konkret ausfällt - und ab wanns unbrauchbar unbequem wird.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

@Pirschhirsch

Du hast natürlich recht, wenn du sagst, dass es im Prinzip lediglich auf das persönliche Empfinden ankommt. Da sind auch keine Verkomplizierungen nötig.
Ich wollte nur die Begrifflichkeiten klarstellen, denn spätestens, wenn jemand die Lust verspüren sollte, mal eine Rute selbst aufzubauen, kommt er um Begriffe wie "Taper", "Action" usw. nicht mehr herum.


----------



## vermesser (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

Im Prinzip bin ich bei PirschHirsch, was die Auswahl einer Rute angeht. Muss sich gut anfühlen und aussehen (finde ich- ne Slammer an ner Aspius geht optisch nicht  ) .

Allerdings habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man sich aufgrund der Erfahrungen anderer Nutzer anglerisch auch weiter entwickeln kann...plötzlich ist der geile Stock, den man immer toll fand, doch gar nicht mehr sooooooooo toll und es gibt viel geilere Ruten, die dann auch wirklich mehr fangen.

Das kommt allerdings sehr stark auf die Methode an. Während beim Angeln auf Zander und Barsch mit Gummi eine Rute sehr viel bessere Ergebnisse bringen kann, ist es für Hecht oder auch Mefo im Prinzip egal und jeder subjektiv angenehme Stock für 30 Euro reicht...das ist es aber, was viele Nutzer nicht so ganz verstehen (wollen). Da wird nach Hechtruten für X-hundert Euro gefragt, obwohl derjenige grade mal anfängt. Das ist sicherlich legitim, wenn die Kohle da ist. Zielführend ist es nicht.


----------



## pike-81 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

Naja, gerade der Hecht spricht ja auf ein enormes Köderspektrum an. 
Wenn man sich da spezialisiert, sei es aus persönlicher Vorliebe oder den Gegebenheiten des Reviers, KANN man schon tief in die Tasche greifen. 
Das kann ich also so nicht stehen lassen. 
Während es bei der Meerforelle, zumindest an der Küste, hauptsächlich auf das Wurfverhalten ankommt. 
Was die Kopflastigkeit angeht, muß ich gestehen, daß alle meine Kombos dazu neigen. 
Ohne Kontergewichte oder Bastelei scheint das wohl allgemein ein Problem zu sein. 
Produktionskosten?
Wenn das Rollengewicht angeblich keine Rolle spielt, sollte das doch werkseitig abzustellen sein.


----------



## vermesser (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Naja, gerade der Hecht spricht ja auf ein enormes Köderspektrum an.
> Wenn man sich da spezialisiert, sei es aus persönlicher Vorliebe oder den Gegebenheiten des Reviers, KANN man schon tief in die Tasche greifen.
> Das kann ich also so nicht stehen lassen.



Ich rede vom normalen Such- und "Leierangeln" mit Blinker, Spinner, Gummis und Wobblern in normalen Größen mit normalen Widerstand. Da tut´s für Hecht eigentlich jede Spinnrute mit ca. 2,70 und 40-80 Gramm, so als Rahmenwert.

Für besondere Köder siehts anders aus, da hast du recht.

Insofern war mein Posting nicht ausführlich genug.


----------



## pike-81 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

Jo, 80g sehe ich auch als optimalen Allroundwert für Hecht. 
Warum hat die MK dann nur max. 56g?


----------



## vermesser (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

Tja...weil die Rute wahrscheinlich gefühlt bretthart ist und früher als 40-80 durchgegangen wäre  . Heutzutage sind doch diese unrunden, "genauen" Werte Mode. Und eigentlich total für´n Arxxx   .


----------



## Sea-Trout (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Naja, gerade der Hecht spricht ja auf ein enormes Köderspektrum an.
> Wenn man sich da spezialisiert, sei es aus persönlicher Vorliebe oder den Gegebenheiten des Reviers, KANN man schon tief in die Tasche greifen.
> Das kann ich also so nicht stehen lassen.
> Während es bei der Meerforelle, zumindest an der Küste, hauptsächlich auf das Wurfverhalten ankommt.
> ...


Hi,

vielleicht weil das Gesamtgewicht der Rute dann zunehmen würde?Sonst hätte ich da auch keine Idee.
Mich persönlich stört eine kopflastige Rute nicht.Ich fische auch mit der den ganzen Tag durch und das auch mehrere Tage hintereinander.Ich spüre dann schon was aber ich denke das liegt eher an den Bewegungen beim Wurf.Und der Körperhaltung den ganzen Tag im stehen auf dem Boot oder in der Wathose da kriege ich manchmal Rückenprobleme.Was ich schlimmer finde ist wenn die Rute bzw. die Combo ansich schwer ist.Das stört mich mehr als etwas kopflastigkeit.


Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## pike-81 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

Gutes Argument. Dann glänzt die Rute im Katalog mit einem niedrigen Gesamtgewicht.  
Körperlich macht sich bei mir auch vor allem das Werfen bemerkbar. 
BigBaits hauen nicht so rein, wie pausenlose Powerwürfe gen Horizont.


----------



## welsfaenger (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

bzgl. der Kopfglastigkeit kann ich immer nur auf meinen Thread verweisen, in dem ich die Ruten vernünftig verwogen habe.
Dann hat man auch reele Werte wie "sehr" Kopflastig oder eben auch nicht (bestes beispiel Balzer Baltic Sea) eine Rute ist.
Verwiegt eure Ruten, schreibt die Werte rein, und dann haben wir vernünftige, vergleichbare Werte.


----------



## vermesser (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> bzgl. der Kopfglastigkeit kann ich immer nur auf meinen Thread verweisen, in dem ich die Ruten vernünftig verwogen habe.



?? Link bitte!


----------



## welsfaenger (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

sorry:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=260405


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich rede vom *normalen Such- und "Leierangeln" mit Blinker, Spinner, Gummis und Wobblern in normalen Größen mit normalen Widerstand. Da tut´s für Hecht eigentlich jede Spinnrute mit ca. 2,70 und 40-80 Gramm, so als Rahmenwert.*
> 
> *Für besondere Köder siehts anders aus, da hast du recht.*
> 
> Insofern war mein Posting nicht ausführlich genug.



Moin,

nehmen wir mal Großköder wie Jerks , Aal und Großwobbler raus,
ist die Aussage zur 80g. Rute durchaus richtig.
Allerdings gibt es gerade bei normalen Wobblern um 12cm. Länge/kleineren Spinnködern und rel. kleinen Drillingen gerade beim Hecht immer wieder Aussteiger, wenn die Aktion der Rute zu hart ausfällt.

Was beim Zanderjiggen grundverkehrt ist, ist beim Hechangeln durchaus erwünscht : Semiparabolik .
Anhand der Bilder zuvor von Trollwut würde ich dieser Rute in der Biegekurve sogar den Hang zur Parabolik zuweisen.

Diese Aktion ist bei mittleren Zugködern auf Hecht gut fischbar.
Zum Zanderjiggen gibt es m.M. nach deutlich Besseres.
Stichwort : Progressiv .
Ausnahme hier: Wobblerfischen- dann gehen auch diese "weichen" bzw. parabolischeren Stöcke.

...aber zum Glück steht ja Hechtrute drauf 

R.S.

P.S: Kopflastigkeit und schiefe Ringe kommen mir nicht ins Haus - gibt genug bessere Alternativen am Markt.


----------



## paulmeyers (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

Kann man als Fazit zu dem Test nehmen, tolle Rute aber man sollte gleich 3 auf einmal bestellen weil 2 sicherlich schief gewickelt sind?


----------



## CCC-Jürgen (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*



> Kann man als Fazit zu dem Test nehmen, tolle Rute aber man sollte gleich 3 auf einmal bestellen weil 2 sicherlich schief gewickelt sind?



oder wenn man bestellt, gleich im Textfeld darauf hinweisen, bzgl. einer Warenausgangsprüfung der Rute. Sollte eigentlich überall Standard sein.|kopfkrat


----------



## paulmeyers (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

Mhh, achso darauf hinweisen das das Produkt doch bitte heile sein soll? 

Halte ich persönlich für ein Unding, aber dafür war dem Namensgeber und Produzenten wohl zu wichtig das der Rubel rollt anstatt eines vernünftigen Qualitätsmanagements.


----------



## Trollwut (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

Alle, die hier gemeckert haben:
Eure Unternehmen schicken also ausnahmslos fehlerfreie Artikel raus. Die 3, die mein Händler dastehen hatte, hatten halt jeweils nen krummen Ring. Und? Wir wissen jetzt genau, dass 3 von x Ruten der gesamten Produktion schief gewickelt sind. Ob es mehr gibt, oder ob halt genau mein Händler die einzigen 3 krummen gekriegt hat, kann ich nicht sagen. Hätte irgendwo jemand anders die Rute gekauft und die Ringe wären krumm, wärs für euch trotzdem eine super Rute, weil derjenige vielleicht gerade keinen Testbericht geschrieben hat?
Und nur weil ich die krumme Rute hatte und darüber auch geschrieben habe, isses jetzt ne Scheißrute?
Und der Hinweis beim Kauf besonders auf die Ringe zu achtenist lediglich als Hinweis zu verstehen. Das Ding is ne geile Rute, und weil jetzt ein Tester 3 Exemplare mit krimmen Ringen hatte, isses plötzlich Mist?
Die anderen Tester vom AB selbst hatten da keinerlei Probleme. Ihr könnt mir glauben, wäre ich nicht überzeugt, hätte ich weder einen Bericht geschrieben, noch hätte ich den Stecken behalten.


Ich glaube das Ding kann zu, kommt eh nichts sinnvolles mehr bei rum.


----------



## vermesser (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

Reg dich nicht auf  . Der Bericht is super.

Und jeder stellt da andere Anforderungen. Soweit ich dich verstehe, beeinflusst das ja die Funktion nicht.


----------



## Trollwut (13. Februar 2015)

Nö,  kostet aktuell vielleicht n paar Meter Wurfweite, das wars aber auch.
Mich nervt nur, dass jetzt eine super Rute wegen 3 fehlerhaften Stück verteufelt wird.

Wer von euch mag Porsche, und würde sich auf jeden Fall mal reinsetzen, wenn er die Möglichkeit hat?
Ach, halt, ne, die sind keines Blickes würdig, weil da sogar 15.000 fehlerhafte Wagen das "Lager" verlassen haben...
http://www.t-online.de/wirtschaft/u...autos-zurueckrufen-fehler-an-nockenwelle.html
Und so ein Porsche ist doch ein "wenig" teurer als ne Hechtpeitsche, da hätte das ja nieeeeeemals passieren dürfen.


----------



## vermesser (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

Gaaaaanz ruhig  .

Warum sollte das die Wurfweite beeinflussen? Wenn das Foto nicht massiv trügt, ist sind die noch nur ein bisschen aus dem 90 Grad Winkel zur Rute.

Sieht jetzt nicht perfekt aus, beeinflusst aber die Angelei nicht.


----------



## paulmeyers (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

Ich wollte damit weder Dich noch Deinen Bericht kritisieren, der Bericht ist sogar sehr gut, steht mir auch gar nicht zu nur finde ich sowas halt nicht ok das man defekte Produkte verkauft bekommt, egal ob nun Porsche oder Balzer.


----------



## AngelPepe (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

Wenn die Rute "defekt" wäre, dann könnte man damit ja nicht angeln, denn dann wäre sie ja kaputt. Ich sehe das nicht als defekt an, sondern als kleinen Schönheitsfehler. Aber mal ganz ehrlich. In wecher Form sollte ein 3° Grad verschobener Ring das Angeln beeinflussen? Eine Rute ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand der gebraucht wird. Und mehr nicht. Klar gibts teure und schöne Ruten und da sollte es schon perfekt sein. Aber es kommt ja nicht auf den zu 100% geraden Ring an sondern auf die Belastbarkeit, Handling etc. Angelt man mit geraden Ringen besser oder sagen wir anders? 
Aber das schlimmste ist ja wenn man am wasser angesprochen wird: "hey deine Ringe sind schief. Du kanst ja damit eigentlich gar nicht angeln." 
Wem ist das nicht schon passiert, dass sich die Ringe durch irgendeinen Grund nach rechts oder links verbogen haben? Dann wurden die zurückgebogen, aber zu 100% geht das dann auch nicht mehr. 
Fällt doch soweiso keinem auf. also TE weiter so. Guter Bericht. 
Wollte keinem vor den Kopf stoßen. Ist halt meine Meinung.
In diesem Sinne AP


----------



## paulmeyers (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

Wenn es  so geplant wäre, wäre sie nicht defekt. Aber bei einem neuem Produkt von über 100 € erwarte ich schon das die Ringe in einer Flucht sitzen, das gehört einfach zu einer nicht defekten neuen Angel! 
Ob das nun die Funktion beeinträchtigt oder nicht das ist in der Form erstmal irrelevant. 
Wenn ich mir bei EBay oder in nem Forum eine gebrauchte Rute mit schiefen Ringen kaufen würde wäre ich auch sauer wenn der Verkäufer das nicht in die Beschreibung packt, das gilt ja wohl umsomehr für eine neue Rute.


----------



## AngelPepe (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

Aber bei der NEUEN Rute, die ich mir im Laden angucke, kann man ja selber entscheiden ob man sie kauft und wenn dir die schiefen Ringe nicht gefallen, dann stellt man die Angel zurück und guckt woanders. Ich hätte die Angel auch mit schiefen Ringen gekauft. 
Guckt euch mal eure Angeln alle genau an. Ich wette das die Ringe bei so einigen Ruten nicht 100% gerade sind. Und dann überlegt mal worüber hier gestritten wird.


----------



## paulmeyers (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

Die Ruten die ich bisher gekauft bzw bestellt hab, hatten einwandfreie Ringe.


----------



## jkc (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

Hi, bei dem Thread muss ich immer wieder an Century Ruten denken, auf Nachfrage ob es die auch ohne schräge Ringe gibt, meinte der Gerätehändler, dass ihm die Problematik bekannt ist und er auch schon mit Century gesprochen hat, Bzw. versucht hat zu reklamieren. Seitens Century sei dann sinngemäß gekommen: Wenn die Angler auf dem europäischen Festland Ruten haben möchten, bei denen die Ringe alle gerade sind, müssen sie Ruten einer anderen Marke kaufen. |bigeyes

Grüße JK


----------



## vermesser (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*



jkc schrieb:


> Wenn die Angler auf dem europäischen Festland Ruten haben möchten, bei denen die Ringe alle gerade sind, müssen sie Ruten einer anderen Marke kaufen. |bigeyes
> 
> Grüße JK



|bigeyes


----------



## welsfaenger (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

oder wie sagt man so schön, it´s not a bug, it´s a feature.
Die besondere Ausrichtung unserer Ringe lässt die Wurfweite nochmals um mehr als 10% ansteigen . Wenn Shimano das so schreiben würde, würden es viele Angler glauben 

ne Spaß beiseite. Ich habe auch eine Top-Rute für sehr schmales Geld mal bekommen, bei der sitzen auch 1-2 Ringe nicht 1000% in der Flucht. Aber in Endeffekt macht es wirklich NULL Unterschied aus. Sieht vielleicht nicht schön aus, aber an der Funktion ändert es nix.
Aber so sind eben die unterschiedlichen Gemüter. Für den einen muss optisch alles perfekt sein (Typ VW Spaltmassfanatiker  ) für den anderen sind andere Dinge wichtiger. Lieber einen richtig geilen Blank mit einem schiefen Ring als irgendein toten Stock dafür aber super gerade Ringe.
Ach ja, mit der eigentlichen Qualität hat das sogar nicht unbedingt was mit zu tun (siehe wieder VW).

Und wie ein anderer schon schrieb, einfach im Laden kaufen, dort genau angucken und im Zweifel eine andere Ruten nehmen


----------



## CCC-Jürgen (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

@Trollwut: Meckern tut hier niemand was, jedenfalls empfinde ich es nicht so... Hier bringt halt jeder seine Meinung ein.

Ob das in einem Tacklebericht passieren muss, steht auf einem anderen Papier.

Jedoch ändert das nix an der Tatsache, dass der Bericht Top ist...#6

Denke an Deinen Blutdruck...:q:q:q


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*



> @Pirschhirsch
> 
> Du hast natürlich recht, wenn du sagst, dass es im Prinzip lediglich auf  das persönliche Empfinden ankommt. Da sind auch keine  Verkomplizierungen nötig.
> Ich wollte nur die Begrifflichkeiten klarstellen, denn spätestens, wenn  jemand die Lust verspüren sollte, mal eine Rute selbst aufzubauen, kommt  er um Begriffe wie "Taper", "Action" usw. nicht mehr herum.


Logo, ich sag nicht, dass solcherlei Wissen völlig unnötig ist - grade für Selbstaufbauer ist das natürlich elementar.

Ich sag nur, dass das eben mir persönlich als Nicht-Selbstaufbauer vollkommen egal ist. Bin da eher recht direkt verkabelt.

Finds nur immer wieder lustig, wenn insbesondere diverse Anfänger mit solchen Begriffen, Carbon-Pressdruck etc. um sich werfen, obwohl sie noch nicht mal ne BC-Kombo von einer für Statio unterscheiden können. Und das womöglich als rein theoretische Auswahlkriterien ansetzen.

Nicht wissen, was man will, aber genau Bescheid wissen :q

Meiner Meinung nach muss sich der nichtselbstbauende Normalangler da überhaupt nicht auskennen, sondern nur präzise auf seine Instinkte hören.

Das senkt die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Fehlkaufs und die Auswahlzeit ungemein. 

Vor allem auch, wenn sich der Kandidat von vorn herein bewusst ist, dass z. B. der vielgelobte "Tock" allergrößtenteils vom Gewässergrund abhängt und auch mit einer äußerst telefoniefreudigen Rute auf Matsch nicht oder nur in absoluten Ausnahmefällen spürbar ist. Zumal ja auch noch Faktoren wie verwendete Schnurstärke usw. mit reinspielen.

Wenn das jeweilige Teil intuitiv geil ist und für einen passt, kann und sollte man sich endloses Weitersuchen z. B. aus Tock-Gründen komplett sparen. 

Das ist pure Zeitverschwendung und auch mit Endlos-Taper-Begriffsbeschäftigung nicht zu ändern - da hilft höchstens flächendeckendes Ausbaggern und Hardcore-Aufkiesen 

Man kann sich auch zu Tode optimieren. Ich bevorzuge stattdessen Ankommen und Spaß haben. Das geht allerbestens, sofern man sich gewisser Dinge vorab bewusst ist und keine unrealistischen Ansprüche stellt.

Geht doch ganz einfach: Vorab alle persönlichen No-Gos (bei mir beispielsweise Graben-Rollenhalter, Länge unter 2,20 m, augenkrebsauslösende Schreibunt-Manga-Teenietussi-Lackierung (insbesondere irgendwo Rosa), Plastik bei Rollen) ausgrenzen und dann  innerhalb der verbliebenen Kandidatenmenge sorgsam übers reine Gefühl  vergleichen.

Parallel hat die Physik nunmal ihre Grenzen bzw. gibt einen gewissen Rahmen vor. Innerhalb von diesem kann man sich aber mit etwas Hirn und Gefühl wunderbar bewegen bzw. etwas Passendes finden.

Und mit dem Rest muss man dann halt einfach leben. Wer immer krampfhaft 100 % Perfektion sucht, wird sie niemals finden und niemals ankommen, sondern bis zum Grab stressig weitersuchen.

Ist kein angelspezifisches Problem - wer so drauf ist, macht das zumeist in anderen Lebensbereichen genauso und ist auch dort niemals wirklich zufrieden.

Für mich wär das nix - viel zu nervig. Und zudem mit viel zuviel monetärem Wertverlust verbunden.

Lieber einmal ganz gezielt auswählen, dauerhaft zufrieden sein und die andernfalls durch Wertverlust gekillte Kohle woanders reinstecken. Eilig sollte es man da halt nicht haben - Vorabrecherche und ein sorgfältiger Vergleich kosten außer Zeit nix und sparen Bares.

Ich steh null auf Tackle-Durchsatz, sondern strebe da nach Ruhe. Denn dann kann ich mich in aller Ruhe aufs eigentliche Angeln konzentrieren. 

Und wenn das Equipment individuell mit Bedacht gewählt wird, gibts da auch keinerlei Probleme, weil das Zeug alles so mitmacht, wie man es sich wünscht.

Denn dann weiß man ganz genau, was es kann - und was eben nicht. Da kann dann Neues, Hypermodernes usw. rauskommen, wie es will - interessiert mich genau null. Wenn was passt, dann passt es und hat.


----------



## vermesser (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

Nur mal so am Rande: Aufgrund des Threads hier hab ich mal bei meinen Ruten geguckt. Und man wird es kaum glauben. Ich habe hier eine topp aufgebaute wunderschöne Fenwick Elitech Salmon stehen. Auch bei der ist mindestens ein Ring nicht hundertpro rechtwinklig. Und für meine RST leg ich auch nicht die Hand ins Feuer, der eine Ring könnte auch 91 Grad statt 90 Grad zur Rute stehen. Beides sind super Ruten. Ohne den Thread wäre mir das nie aufgefallen glaub ich.


----------



## Kaka (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Produkttest: Die Balzer MK Hecht Peitsche 2,85 19-56g im Test*

Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass ich immer was finden würde, weil ich da echt pingelig bin. 

Minimale Schiefe in einem Ring finde ich auch an einer Greys Prowla II sowie an meiner Tailwalk Backhoo, die wirklich so gut wie tadellos verarbeitet sind.


----------

